# substitutes for CH3NH2 in reductive amination



## krillin (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi all,

my friend is wondering what are the lesser known substitutes for CH3NH2 in this step (for mdp2p). Someone heard that DMSO can be used, but it isn't seen as likely.

Thanks


----------



## William Dampier (Mar 17, 2022)

Hello! not DMSO, formaldehyde can be used. look here (click). And u can use nitromethane in some cases (Al/Hg)


----------



## krillin

Thanks a lot!! Would it be useful in any part of the procedure at all (DMSO)? Like maybe only replacing dH2O with NaOH for a strong base?


----------



## William Dampier

krillin said:


> Would it be useful in any part of the procedure at all (DMSO)? Like maybe only replacing dH2O with NaOH for a strong base?



krillinDepending on what tasks, sodium hydroxide is not always suitable. DMSO is used as a medium to increase the basicity of potassium carbonate, for example.


----------



## krillin

Ok thanks a lot


----------

